# Social activities for 18 year old daughter



## jmreynolds (Jan 8, 2009)

Hello! My husband, daughter and I will be living near the Dubai Marina later this week. We recently moved from the US due to my husband's job. My daughter decided to take a break from school so that she could be with us for a while. She has no interest in attending college here or anywhere until the fall. Any suggestions on how she can meet kids in her age group? Thanks!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

jmreynolds said:


> She has no interest in attending college here or anywhere until the fall. Any suggestions on how she can meet kids in her age group?


uhmm... that's ganna be a tough one! I find it hard to meet people if one is not aligned with an institution or everyday stuff (like work, gym and so on..)

Here's what she'll most likely be doing; -Mall - Movies - Beach - Shopping - Restaurants - Gym....


----------



## gracejones (Dec 11, 2008)

i'm 19 and i live in the j.lakes towers... not far from the marina...  pm me or something


----------



## MsHurricane (Oct 26, 2008)

*Meeting Up*

Hi,

I know an 18 year old boy (son of a friend) who I am also trying to help meet people, any chance of a teen group meet up in a coffee shop or something when your daughter arrives. 

PM me details


----------



## gracejones (Dec 11, 2008)

MsHurricane said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know an 18 year old boy (son of a friend) who I am also trying to help meet people, any chance of a teen group meet up in a coffee shop or something when your daughter arrives.
> 
> PM me details


sounds cool... let me know whats happenin


----------



## Mulben (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi!
I'm 18 (19 next week) and have recently moved to Dubai. Am looking to meet people of a similar age. PM me and maybe we could arrange to meet at some point.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Mulben said:


> Hi!
> I'm 18 (19 next week) and have recently moved to Dubai. Am looking to meet people of a similar age. PM me and maybe we could arrange to meet at some point.


You need to make a couple more posts before you can send/receive PMs.

On a safety point of view for all you guys who are younger please please only meet up in public places with lots of people until you know exactly who you are REALLY dealing with. Not everybody on forums are who they seem.

If possible don't go on your own and always let someone know where you are going and check-in every once in a while.

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## jmreynolds (Jan 8, 2009)

JoeyDee said:


> uhmm... that's ganna be a tough one! I find it hard to meet people if one is not aligned with an institution or everyday stuff (like work, gym and so on..)
> 
> Here's what she'll most likely be doing; -Mall - Movies - Beach - Shopping - Restaurants - Gym....


Thanks for responding. She loves to shop and dine so that's kept her amused for now. I know eventually she'll be bored with just spending time with me or I'll go broke! We're going to check into joining a beach club. Hopefully she'll have an opportunity to meet people there.


----------



## jmreynolds (Jan 8, 2009)

gracejones said:


> i'm 19 and i live in the j.lakes towers... not far from the marina...  pm me or something


Actually, that's exactly where we're moving! It would be great if you two could communicate with each other. What would be the best way? It would also be nice to get in touch with the other 18/19 year olds who responded to the post.


----------



## jmreynolds (Jan 8, 2009)

MsHurricane said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know an 18 year old boy (son of a friend) who I am also trying to help meet people, any chance of a teen group meet up in a coffee shop or something when your daughter arrives.
> 
> PM me details


Sounds good. We're moving in to the Jumeirah Lake Towers by the end of the week. I'll speak to my daughter (she doesn't know I'm doing this). Keep in touch.


----------



## jmreynolds (Jan 8, 2009)

Mulben said:


> Hi!
> I'm 18 (19 next week) and have recently moved to Dubai. Am looking to meet people of a similar age. PM me and maybe we could arrange to meet at some point.


Thanks for your response. MSHurricane had an excellent recommendation of having a sort of group meeting at a coffee shop or somewhere.


----------



## carlos carlos (Dec 29, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> You need to make a couple more posts before you can send/receive PMs.
> 
> On a safety point of view for all you guys who are younger please please only meet up in public places with lots of people until you know exactly who you are REALLY dealing with. Not everybody on forums are who they seem.
> 
> ...


I like it.....what a good fatherly advise! 
Cheers!


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

May we should organise non-pubs or non-bars meet up since minimum age to enter is 21 .... mmmmmm hey crazy why dont we organise barbecue. somewhere in mamzar park.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Xpat said:


> May we should organise non-pubs or non-bars meet up since minimum age to come our meets is 21 .... mmmmmm hey crazy why dont we organise barbecue. somewhere in mamzar park.


Have been thinking about this...

...I may have a plan...

...watch this space (or a space very similar)!


----------



## Mulben (Jan 11, 2009)

hi. i wrote on here a few weeks ago but have been offline for a while (oh the joys of Dubai!!). Was wondering if anything has been arranged for people to meet? I am 19 (just!) and still looking for people of a similar age to meet up with.....


----------



## LawrenceDudley (Feb 11, 2009)

Just chipping in - I'm 19, moving to Dubai in March from the UK. Keen to meet anyone my age as all the friends I have from previous visits are all 24+ and while I don't mind their company it's nice to be a kid again sometimes


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

well mulben and law...... do drop by on one of our meet ups (though u have to b 22 to enter most of our venues) and u can meet ppl . Once u meet em u can hang out with them.


----------



## LawrenceDudley (Feb 11, 2009)

I usually get away with it just fine in Dubai and if not, where there's a will there's a way ;-) nuff said on the matter.


----------



## Mulben (Jan 11, 2009)

Like Lawrence, I have had no problems getting in places (thank god as withdrawal symptoms may have kicked in!!)
Where abouts do u meet?
Let me know, cheers


----------



## LawrenceDudley (Feb 11, 2009)

Mulben said:


> Like Lawrence, I have had no problems getting in places (thank god as withdrawal symptoms may have kicked in!!)
> Where abouts do u meet?
> Let me know, cheers


Is it still as easy to blag it? I always chanced it last year and if I was ever asked a doctored photocopy of my passport (different DOB and #, messed with the name a bit) always got me in OK.

I'm not sure about the legal implications on doing that so I don't recommend it to anyone but I don't think it'd have any repercussions as long as you change enough of the copy so it can't be linked to the real you.

I'm quite worried about being without booze in a way... I love my glass of red wine before bedtime and the UK does have a bit of a booze culture going on. I guess I'll have to give my Emirates mates a shopping list for Dufree ;-)


----------



## Mulben (Jan 11, 2009)

Well I have nothing to compare it to as this is my first time in Dubai but so far nobody has questioned me when walking into bars or clubs. I think it helos that we are used to drinking in the UK so there's a confidence thing and not an "I shouldn't be here attitude"!
Not had to resort to the fake passport yet and hopefully won't have to!! Not sure of the legal implications but I'm not too sure I want to find out either!
When are you moving over here? Would be good to meet somebody my own age as so far everyone 24+ which is great - but as you said in one of your posts....sometimes fun to be a kid!!


----------



## LawrenceDudley (Feb 11, 2009)

Yeah it's definitely fun meeting people your own age. Think I fly in on the 1st of March although it might change by a day or two.

I've PM'd you my email address, just gimme a shout when you might be free


----------



## hawksbee (Dec 9, 2009)

jmreynolds said:


> Thanks for your response. MSHurricane had an excellent recommendation of having a sort of group meeting at a coffee shop or somewhere.


Hello just turned 18 and wanted to no wot an 18 year old can do out here to meet and have fun 

plz help booard of watching film


----------



## Nomad80 (Jan 13, 2010)

now I feel old. you kids get off my damn lawn already


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

hawksbee said:


> Hello just turned 18 and wanted to no wot an 18 year old can do out here to meet and have fun
> 
> plz help booard of watching film


Take up an English writing course as opposed to SMS-speak ? Should find like-minded individuals in the same age group


----------



## catheepf (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi, I'm 17 and I moved 2 weeks ago in the Marina! How is your daugther doing!? how have she met you people?


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

My significant other and I moved to the JBR / Marina area from San Francisco ... we would love to meet fellow Yankees and non Yankees in the area


----------

